
How scientists fool themselves – and how they can stop - antimuon
http://www.nature.com/news/how-scientists-fool-themselves-and-how-they-can-stop-1.18517
======
MaysonL
This is mistitled: the actual article title is "How scientists fool themselves
– and how they can stop"

